# Vielleicht schreibe ich ein Buch über mein Leben!



## jana.bo99

Vielleicht schreibe ich ein Buch ueber mein Leben!

Possible, que vas escribir un libro de mi vida!


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola, Jana!

¿Cuál es tu inquietud?
¿Querés comprobar la traducción de la frase en alemán al castellano?

Para este caso te propongo:

_Tal vez/quizá *voy/vaya* *a escribir un libro *sobre *mi vida. (_o_ una biografía).
_o_
*Es posible* que *vaya** *__a escribir un libro *sobre *mi vida.
__*Es posible* que escriba*** *__un libro *sobre *mi vida._
_ 
***vaya (subjuntivo) _denotaría más incerteza de que esto vaya a suceder de verdad.
**en esta frase el subjuntivo es requerido forzosamente por _es posible_ _que._

En tu frase en castellano confundiste la primera persona con la segunda de singular (_ich/yo_ en alemán -> _du/tú/vos_ en tu frase en castellano [*vas *a].

Espero que te sirva.

Saludos


----------



## Dudu678

También, como opción:

_¡Puede que escriba un libro sobre mi vida!_


----------



## elroy

Otra opción, que puede valer o no según el contexto:

_¡Igual escribo un libro sobre mi vida!_

Creo que ese uso de _igual_ es más español que americano.


----------



## Breogan

jana.bo99 said:


> Vielleicht schreibe ich ein Buch ueber mein Leben!
> 
> Possible, que vas escribir un libro de mi vida!



Quizá escriba (yo) un libro sobre mi vida.

Quizá escriba (yo) un libro de mi vida.


----------



## Sidjanga

elroy said:


> _¡Igual escribo un libro sobre mi vida!_
> 
> Creo que ese uso de _igual_ es más español que americano.


Sí, en América -por lo menos en el Cono Sur- significaría _"lo hago pese a todo"._


----------



## jana.bo99

Dudu,

Me gusta eso: Puede que escribo un libro sobre mi vida!


Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Dudu678

jana.bo99 said:


> Dudu,
> 
> Me gusta eso: Puede que escribo un libro sobre mi vida!


 ¡Pero cuidado!

_*¡*Puede que escrib*a* un libro sobre mi vida!_


----------

